# Throwing up, needing to breastfeed



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I don't know what to do. I woke up nauseous, with diarrhea, constantly having to go. Just threw up a lot.Worried I'll be sick and how the hell am I going to breastfeed my baby?I don't know whether it's the steak, baked potato and asparagus -- loaded with fat -- I had last night that didn't agree with me, gassy last night and didn't sleep well, or the stomach flu (but I got a flu shot in November), or food poisoning (wouldn't this show up immediately after?).Any tips?


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi Coggie, sorry you're feeling so bad!







About the food poisoning, I think it takes 12 hours for you to get sick from it....Hope you feel better soon.







, Marriah


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry you are feeling so rotten! It is very important that you stay well hydrated. I got sick like that when I was breastfeeding and that is the one thing that made the most difference.FYI...the flu shot does not protect you from the stomach flu, two totally different bugs. It sounds to me like a virus or food poisoning. One good thing, if it is a virus, is that by breastfeeding your baby, you are protecting the little one from the virus. The baby gets the antibodies your body is making to kill off the virus. Wonderful thing, breast milk!Get some rest and I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Food poisoning can take up to 24 hours to show up.....Either way, food poisoning or virus keep yourself hydrated so that your body can continue to make milk and as someone pointed out if it is a virus breast milk is the best thing to protect your baby from getting sick....Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

are you showing any signs of a breast infection?


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

No breast infection (been through that before). Just a weird, one-day, bout with two-three days of weak feeling, wanting to eat light. Better now.Weird, weird, weird.


----------

